# Peonies



## Asancta

This time I didn't use gold leaf....eeeehhhh


----------



## TerryCurley

These are fantastic Asancta. As you know I've been working a lot on flowers and can appreciate how hard something like this can be....not that I could ever do it as well...at least not yet. Definitely 5 out of 5.


----------



## Asancta

:vs-kiss::vs-kiss:Oh Terry


----------



## Jason

I love how you did these there is so much movement fun to look at.


----------



## dickhutchings

This is extraordinary Asancta. So loose and fun and a pleasure to stare at.:glasses:


----------



## leighann

Gorgeous!!


----------



## kpnuts

The colours are exquisite, I LOVE this


----------



## lmoyer

Fantastic work! Out of curiosity, how long did it take to make? I'm one of those artists that tend to get impatient with how long it takes me to draw things, ultimately resulting in lower quality artwork.


----------

